# Jon Shafer has left the BMW business...



## rkinra (Dec 4, 2006)

Eagle11 said:


> custom built?


My bad, I meant 535i.


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

Get well soon Jon! 

You and all the other sponsors are invaluable members of the community!


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Well my friends, it is official, *I have parted ways with BMW Santa Barbara. It has been 19 years since I first began assisting BMW buyers on the Internet and the tens of thousands of forum posts and email replies have finally taken their toll on my lumbar spine for good*. We have so many great dealer representatives from top-notch BMW Centers across America, and I endorse/encourage all prospective buyers to reach out to my esteemed colleagues here at Bimmerfest who have repeatedly proven themselves to be invaluable members of our community when looking to buy or lease your next BMW.

*BMW Santa Barbara is a reasonably reputable Center in their own right, however, they are no longer a Bimmerfest sponsor or supporter*. Depending on your geographical region I am confident that any/all prospective buyers will find a tier-1 dealer who is a Bimmerfest sponsor to guide you through your next BMW acquisition...

Who knows, I may reappear at another BMW Center in some related capacity somewhere down the line. That will depend on my physical health mostly...

:dunno:


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Please move to SF Bay area BMW dealership


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

Wishing you nothing but a full and healthy recovery. Would love to keep in touch whatever your next phase turns out to be. You're the epitome of a Bmw ambassador, truly.


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> ....Who knows, I may reappear at another BMW Center in some related capacity somewhere down the line. That will depend on my physical health mostly...
> 
> :dunno:


Move to Reno. Now that your back is jacked, I'm sure you won't miss surfing those monster waves in Cali.

Tons of places to ride dirt bikes, and lakes for boating.

Plus, I'm sure Bill Pearce BMW could sure use your expertise, LOL.


----------



## IIDX (Sep 17, 2016)

Jon Shafer said:


> Well my friends, it is official, *I have parted ways with BMW Santa Barbara. It has been 19 years since I first began assisting BMW buyers on the Internet and the tens of thousands of forum posts and email replies have finally taken their toll on my lumbar spine for good*. We have so many great dealer representatives from top-notch BMW Centers across America, and I endorse/encourage all prospective buyers to reach out to my esteemed colleagues here at Bimmerfest who have repeatedly proven themselves to be invaluable members of our community when looking to buy or lease your next BMW.
> 
> *BMW Santa Barbara is a reasonably reputable Center in their own right, however, they are no longer a Bimmerfest sponsor or supporter*. Depending on your geographical region I am confident that any/all prospective buyers will find a tier-1 dealer who is a Bimmerfest sponsor to guide you through your next BMW acquisition...
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear about your back Jon, hope you recover soon and continue what you love doing! I was fortunate enough to meet you and purchase a car in early December of 2016.

I know several co-workers have moved to standing desks due to similar back issues. It has helped them quite a bit!


----------



## Yinzer (Jul 21, 2014)

Jon Shafer said:


> Well my friends, it is official, *I have parted ways with BMW Santa Barbara. It has been 19 years since I first began assisting BMW buyers on the Internet and the tens of thousands of forum posts and email replies have finally taken their toll on my lumbar spine for good*. We have so many great dealer representatives from top-notch BMW Centers across America, and I endorse/encourage all prospective buyers to reach out to my esteemed colleagues here at Bimmerfest who have repeatedly proven themselves to be invaluable members of our community when looking to buy or lease your next BMW.
> 
> *BMW Santa Barbara is a reasonably reputable Center in their own right, however, they are no longer a Bimmerfest sponsor or supporter*. Depending on your geographical region I am confident that any/all prospective buyers will find a tier-1 dealer who is a Bimmerfest sponsor to guide you through your next BMW acquisition...
> 
> ...


End of an era. Good luck with whatever you decide to do Jon. Get well soon.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

Godspeed, Jon... :thumbup:


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Wishing you a full recovery, Jon. You will be missed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## socal59 (Oct 24, 2004)

Wishing you well, Jon. I leased my X5 from you 3 years ago, it was a great experience driving from LA to SB, meeting you and your staff. Then having lunch with my wife, and driving down PCH in my new X5. Thanks.


----------



## Tirpitz (Sep 10, 2012)

After my experience buying from Jon I was looking forward to getting my next car from him. Sad that it will not be. I'm sure Greg Poland will treat me right but going to Glendale is not quite the same as going to Santa Barbara.....

Get better and best of luck in whatever you choose to do next!


----------



## Der_Kommissar (Aug 16, 2016)

"BMW Santa Barbara is a reasonably reputable Center in their own right"...now THAT is one hell of an endorsement.


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

hey Jon, Let's get you on the Pacific BMW team... I have some great ideas how you can support the Fest and still help your loyal clients!!


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

Jon Shafer said:


> Well my friends, it is official, *I have parted ways with BMW Santa Barbara. It has been 19 years since I first began assisting BMW buyers on the Internet and the tens of thousands of forum posts and email replies have finally taken their toll on my lumbar spine for good*. We have so many great dealer representatives from top-notch BMW Centers across America, and I endorse/encourage all prospective buyers to reach out to my esteemed colleagues here at Bimmerfest who have repeatedly proven themselves to be invaluable members of our community when looking to buy or lease your next BMW.
> 
> *BMW Santa Barbara is a reasonably reputable Center in their own right, however, they are no longer a Bimmerfest sponsor or supporter*. Depending on your geographical region I am confident that any/all prospective buyers will find a tier-1 dealer who is a Bimmerfest sponsor to guide you through your next BMW acquisition...
> 
> ...


"Times they are a changin"


----------



## mwm1166 (Jul 16, 2013)

I might be reading between the lines, but it appears to me that the spine and something else maybe fueled this. As a person with a 8 vertebra fusion for over 15 years, I feel your pain Jon, and I can reccomend some of the best Ortho surgeons in the world (In fact I'm making a documentary about one of them currently). Hope you feel better. Are you going to stay the owner of bimmerfest or are you considering divesting this as well?


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

Der_Kommissar said:


> "BMW Santa Barbara is a reasonably reputable Center in their own right"...now THAT is one hell of an endorsement.


Yeah. I took it as Jon saying "If I am not there, I cannot be held responsible for your experience so caveat emptor"

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Alpine300ZHP (Jan 31, 2007)

mwm1166 said:


> I might be reading between the lines, but it appears to me that the spine and something else maybe fueled this. As a person with a 8 vertebra fusion for over 15 years, I feel your pain Jon, and I can reccomend some of the best Ortho surgeons in the world (In fact I'm making a documentary about one of them currently). Hope you feel better. Are you going to stay the owner of bimmerfest or are you considering divesting this as well?


Oh, I am sure you are right that there is more to this than the spinal fusion issue. I suspect that Jon is keeping quiet because he does not want to cause problems or burn any bridges.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## quackbury (Dec 17, 2005)

Sounds like Jon has a pretty good workmen's comp case in the offing, and there may not be much love lost between him and his former employer.

When he gets back on his feet... can you imagine what a Dynamic Duo Jon and Greg would form?


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

It's the term, "reasonably reputable" that I zeroed in on. Not a good sign, but it always does come down to the people anyway.



Alpine300ZHP said:


> Yeah. I took it as Jon saying "If I am not there, I cannot be held reasonable for your experience so caveat emptor"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

Jon is a Legend in every way, I can't say enough about this man. Get well soon Jon as we wish 
you the best in your future endeavors, whatever that me be. You are a class act my friend!


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

Best wishes Jon! I wish I could have bought my M4 from you last year but I did take your advice and purchased from a large-volume LA-area dealer and got the best price I could find.

I have good memories of working with you when you organized the VDC tour in November 2011. I guess that won't be happening again anytime soon!


----------



## justinnum1 (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Jon, what are some of your selling stats? how many cars were you pushing a month?


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

Best of luck, Jon. Thanks for creating Bimmerfest for us!


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

I've worked with Jon on all (two) of my BMWs and each time it was a absolute pleasure. 

I've come to label the drive through the coast to take delivery at Santa Barbara a kind of "Californian Delivery", and Jon's professionalism and dedication was a big part of the experience. 

Jon: Hope you get well soon! I'm sure there are many other Centers that will take you with open arms.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

Der_Kommissar said:


> "BMW Santa Barbara is a reasonably reputable Center in their own right"...now THAT is one hell of an endorsement.


im not the only one that caught that, right? I am wishing jon the best, both from a health perspective, and (if health permits) moving to a dealership that is aligned with where he wants to be.


----------



## bimmerguy (Dec 26, 2001)

I hope you have a speedy and full recovery Jon.
It seems only like yesterday when Bimmerfest got started.
Thanks for everything you've done for BMW enthusiast community.


----------



## soheilk (Feb 23, 2015)

Jon Shafer said:


> Well my friends, it is official, *I have parted ways with BMW Santa Barbara.
> :dunno:*


*

Wait, WHAAAAT?!!! When did all this happen? I went to their website this morning to schedule a service appointment and while exploring the list of staff, didn't see your name! I scrolled the page a few times and searched for your name and when I didn't see it, I knew something is up! That's why I came here to figure out what's going on! I was just getting ready to hear the worst news, but glad to see your post here...

I wish you a full and speedy recovery Jon. I'm pretty sure someone with your impressive resume and background can always find tons of exciting opportunities if you wish so. BMW Santa Barbara has lost a big asset in my opinion and will suffer a lot from this over the years. I know for sure they won't have our business when our current lease finishes...

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app*


----------



## BMWofMorristown (Oct 27, 2009)

*just saw this...*

I hope you feel better Jon.

I just sent you an email, hope you got it. --Mike


----------



## buckstop (Jan 31, 2007)

*Bummer for Bimmer*

Jon,

First priority is to get well! You are a great ambassador for the brand and we will hope to see you appear again in a more supportive arrangement.

Best,

Kevin & Martha


----------



## joder (Jan 13, 2013)

quackbury said:


> When he gets back on his feet... can you imagine what a Dynamic Duo Jon and Greg would form?


One would hope, however, competition is always a good thing too.


----------



## roup1 (Dec 24, 2001)

Best wishes to Jon. His health is obviously priority one. Jon is a legend in the online BMW community. I first met him in the late 90s on the Roadfly site. I have bought cars from him and referred friends and family with no hesitations. He's always been a pleasure to work with and a true gentleman. 

He and his partners have built an amazing community with the Bimmerfest site and events. I will continue to patronize board sponsors and dealers!


----------



## AndrewZ (Feb 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear this Jon, I'm dealing with back issues as well, they are no fun. Stay positive, enjoy the waves


----------



## Ace535i (Jan 28, 2012)

Thanks Jon for your greatest creation and contribution: Bimmerfest ~ the ultimate go-to guide for everything BMW. One of a kind. Be well my friend. 

Sent from my iPad using Bimmerfest


----------



## Ibiza (Jun 15, 2007)

Jon is what made Bimmerfest what it was, unfortunately the dealer bulletins that were posted back in the day are now chastised that its best to obtain elsewhere than here. You'll be missed Jon, and thanks for all the memories! 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

Jon, in 1980 I bought a new BMW 633CSI which I loved and drove for 5 years. After that I went elsewhere until 2004 when I decided to get a 328i. I knew nothing about leasing and little about buying cars. I called 3 dealers ( 2 of which were the same lol ) and took the best offer on a 3 year lease. Then I found Bimmerfest.com and started reading the Ask-a-dealer section everyday. I learned a ton and met Adrian who I leased I think 4 BMWs from, then the local guys told me they wanted my business and would treat me right and I've leased another 7 from them. I've had everything except 7 series or SUVs and currently have an M5 and 328i for the wife. So I want to thank you for this site and my education. For a few years I tried to pass on what I had learned to new people by answering questions but now I don't visit very often. I think mentioned to you once that my brother in law was Judge Lodge who served in Santa Barbara for over 40 years or something like that. So best to you and I hope we will see you down the road.


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Just came to this unhappy realization a couple of days ago when trying to reach Jon about my next ED, only to find a new person unresponsive to email, and a call to the dealership made it plain that they're not interested in ED customers, repeat or otherwise, any longer. Pity. I did my first two with Philippe Kahn, and the last one with Jon. I must be the problem.

Jon, I hope your back problems improve. That's Priority One. Thanks for helping to create this community. Hope we see you down the road.


----------



## alex2364 (May 8, 2006)

boothguy said:


> Just came to this unhappy realization a couple of days ago when trying to reach Jon about my next ED, only to find a new person unresponsive to email, and a call to the dealership made it plain that they're not interested in ED customers, repeat or otherwise, any longer. Pity. I did my first two with Philippe Kahn, and the last one with Jon. I must be the problem.
> 
> Jon, I hope your back problems improve. That's Priority One. Thanks for helping to create this community. Hope we see you down the road.


Get in touch with Greg Poland!


----------



## [email protected] BMW (Aug 2, 2010)

Jon's a great guy............... he's still full of info. We always stay connected.


----------

